

Ask HN: Developing indie 2D strategic game – Go or Unity3D - payamb

I was thinking about developing an indie strategic game ( similar to Paradox type games ) for a while ,<p>I&#x27;m a web developer and i was learning Go in my free time, it is useful for me to learn and master Go , but to reach my first goal, which is developing that game, I&#x27;m not sure which way to go.<p>For Unity iv&#x27;e heard the best results comes with developing with C# ( which i need to learn from scratch ).<p>For Go, There is Go-Gl and basically i need to develop everything from scratch , which let me improve my skills in Go and also its bad because it takes much more time to complete.<p>Basically i want to write kind of economic simulator which doesn&#x27;t need fancy graphics, tile maps and menus is all what i need. Performance is a key i guess.<p>I&#x27;m not sure if C# has any benefit for me ( as web developer ) in long term, but i know go has.<p>So , Which road should i take in your opinion guys ?
======
benologist
Unity3d.

If you use Go to make a game you will also be pioneering using Go to make a
game and everything will be harder and slower and essentially without
community or commercial support. Unity has a huge community, huge platform
compatibility, huge 3rd party assets/sdks/etc support.

~~~
payamb
Any idea on C# learning curve for a PHP guy ? :)

~~~
benologist
It's syntactically similar to javascript, and there's heaps of
examples/tutorials/projects to learn from for games or anything else.

